# waht a few months...



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

well lets see... got my car back at the end of november 9all of a sudden, didn't think it was going to be till after xmas... had some nice drives in it, its not perfect, but still going nicely. So i got that out of my system, and in a real world, where i used my head, i'd be selling it, fixing it where i live is almost impossible, and off to uni this years so cash will be tight... so I should sell it, um... but i don't think so... or at least i don't think, so i won;t be... so its all good....
before:
















then a happy day:








tehn a nice drive to pick up the GF's new car at xmas:
















then...










_Modified by mik_git at 6:58 AM 2-12-2008_


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: waht a few months... (mik_git)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mik_git* »_










Damn!








Exactly the car I want.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: waht a few months... (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_
Damn!








Exactly the car I want. 

Yes, very nice car.
Great color, it's one of the early LHDs, converted over to RHD.
This car should have the lever actuacted diferential locks right?
It's tough to get those (early model) repaired anywhere by the way.
Such nice condition for one of the originals.


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: waht a few months... (Sepp)*

apparently one of the first 17 RHD cars (true or not i don't know), before switching to the update model... has the pull switch for the diff locks...


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: waht a few months... (mik_git)*

Entwerfer des Audis, have a look here:
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...5.jpg


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: waht a few months... (mik_git)*

(Ronel) Fuche wheels on the 1981...















Great, will post these in my article gallery on the homepage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: waht a few months... (WAUOla)*

1982 was the first year for the RHD models, how can you tell it has been converted from LHD, Sepp?

_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_(Ronel) Fuche wheels on the 1981...
















Ronel? Fuche? Are you drunk?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

No I'm not. If you'd read the article, you'd seen the misspellings


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: waht a few months... (mik_git)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mik_git* »_Entwerfer des Audis, have a look here:
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...5.jpg

I like the analog gauges and the later seats/interior trim, but I prefer the flat grille/headlamps to the slanted one, and the whole thing just looks amazing in the grey [don't remember precisely what colour].







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
That's not your car, is it?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: waht a few months... (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_1982 was the first year for the RHD models, how can you tell it has been converted from LHD, Sepp?


Assuming that all the parts are original
Although it's claimed to be a 1982, it was made probably mid to late 1981. It has the pre-82 lamp sprayers located on the bumper surround vs. mounted on the bumper. What a lovely car.


_Modified by Sepp at 9:17 AM 2-16-2008_


----------

